# المنتديات الخاصة > الملف الطبي >  ما هي فوائد المشمش ؟؟ ادخل لتعرف

## نادين

1-يحفظ العين ويقوي البصر
2-يفيد في حالات فقر الدم
3-ينشط جهاز مناعة الجسم
4-يقي من الكولسترول
5-يحافظ على الأوعية الدموية ويمنع ظهور الأمراض المتعلقة بالجهاز الدموي
6-يمنع الإمساك الحاد ويريح القولون
7-يقي من سرطان البروستات
8-ينشط الأعضاء الداخلية، ومنها الطحال والكبد والكلى.
9-يقلل من الإضطرابات العصبية التي يمكن أن تسببها حالات الإرهاق والإنهيار العصبي.
10-يقي الوجه من الأمراض الجلدية وبثور الشباب.
11-يغذي الشعر ويكسبه نعومة وحيوية

----------


## ايمان السيد

شكرا على المعلومات المفيدة 

 :Book:

----------


## totate

*تحليل المشمش وجد أنه يحتوي على: أملاح معدنية كثيرة، خصوصاً الفسفور والحديد والكالسيوم والبوتاسيوم، كما أنه غني جداً بفيتامين (a) المفيد لغذاء شبكة العين و(b) المفيد للدم و(c) المفيد الذي يرفع من مناعة الجسم لحماية الإنسان من نزلات البرد، كما وجد أن 13% من وزنه يحتوي على السكر وربع في المئة من وزنه مواد نشوية.*

*· تؤكد الأبحاث أن المشمش يعادل قيمته الغذائية الكبد الحيواني تقريباً في صنع كريات الدم الحمراء في الدم، كما أن المشمش يساعد في تنشيط حدة الإبصار، ويزيد من قوة الجسم الدفاعية ضد الأمراض لوجود فيتامين (a) فيه بنسب عالية جداً.*

*· وجد أن المشمش مفيد جداً للمصابين بفقر الدم، كما أنه مقوٍ للأعصاب والأوردة وخلايا الجلد وهو فاتح للشهية ومكافح جيد للإمساك ومهدئ للأعصاب ومزيل للأرق.*

*· يوصف المشمش للأشخاص الذين يبذلون جهداً ذهنياً؛ وذلك لاحتوائه على عنصرين مهمين للمخ وهما الفوسفور والمغنسيوم.*

*· للحصول على الفوائد الغذائية الموجودة في ثمرة المشمش يجب الحرص على أكلها قبل الطعام، وعدم تقشيرها لأن قشرها يحتوي على كل المعادن والفيتامينات والأملاح المعدنية، ويستحسن عدم قطع ثمرة المشمش بالسكين، بل قضمها بالأسنان أفضل.*

*· كشفت أبحاث طبية جديدة عن أن ثمار المشمش قد تكون أفضل العلاجات على الإطلاق في وقاية الفتيات من الأمراض الجلدية وبثور الشباب.* 

*· زيت المشمش مصدر غني لفيتامين هـ‏،‏ ويستخدم أيضاً في تليين الجلد ومنع تكوين خطوط على الجلد في مرحلة الشيخوخة.*

*· تحتوي الثمرة المجففة على ضعف كمية فيتامين ‏(‏أ‏)‏ الموجودة في الطازجة،‏ وعشرة أضعاف كمية الحديد‏.‏*

*· عصير قمر الدين المصنوع من المشمش مفيد جداً، وكذلك المربى التي تصنع منه إذ لا تفقد من خصائصها الطبيعية كثيراً نتيجة التصنيع.*

*· تساعد ثمرة المشمش في مقاومة الميكروبات وتقوية الأغشية المخاطية‏.‏*

----------

